

Google reveals global human trafficking helpline - sarde
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/google-launches-global-human-trafficking-helpline-and-data-network/

======
sarde
So Google doesn't only care about providing faster Internet to Americans or
how many ads you click....

However,I bet this will be far less popular than the Google Fiber news.

